# Mixing Tropheus and Malawi?



## mgs3 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a 100g tank with a mix of Malawi (yellow lab, cynotalapia afra and pseudotropheus saulosi). Most of the fish are adults about 4 inches long, but some of the P saulosi are younger and smaller (2-3", with 3 yellow females being the smallest), 13 fish total. The local pet store is selling off their 1.5" "Orange Flame" Tropheus really cheap, and I've always thought they are really cool looking and very interesting fish, so I'm thinking of buying some. My question:

Could I add 4 or 5 of these Tropheus to my acquarium without major problems for the existing fish and would they have a resonable chance of thriving? I realize I loose something by mixing fish from different lakes, but unfortunately, I don't have the space to set up a second acquarium. I also don't want to add the recomended 20 tropheus.

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

I have tried to add Tropheus to my mixed Malawi and Tanganyika 125 Gal. tank... Tropheus never survived. Anything is possible but it is my understanding Tropheus like to be in larger groups with its own kind. That being said from a girl who had no idea what she was doing 1 year 4 months ago and should have found this site before I started with my Wet Pets! Jack and Pete were the first 2 fish brought home and I m not sure how they didnt kill each other the first night but they certainly tried!


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not an expert but I have 3 Tropheus Moorii in with my Malawi fo 2 months so far and no problems. They chase one another, with no resulting damage and no one bothers them. They are only 2 3/4" right now but that is in the mid range of size fish in my tank. I have a Bumblebee, (Pseudotropheus crabro) which is almost 6" and a few Cobalts, (Metriaclima Callainos) which are only 2 - 2 1/4".

Hopefully things will stay this way.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add tropheus unless I could add a dozen or more. I hear they are like demasoni in this regard. Two months is not enough time to be sure things will work well...see how it is going after a year.


----------



## oilen (Mar 5, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread but I would like to try the same thing. If I added a juvenile group of 12+ would the aggression be contained within the group? The tank is a 340 with haps and mbuna.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tropheus with mbuna is one thing...I think they are too rambunctious for some haps.


----------

